# Inspector Bond



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't worked for a while now, the last place I was at went bust and tbh I wasn't all that bothered I'm getting on a bit and had settled down to a quiet life. I get by and the Bank of Big M keeps me going on Smirnoff so all was well :lol: :lol:

But recently M has been giving me grief and I was getting a bit bored. To placate her a bit I fired off a few very vague CV's in the last week or two and low and behold some actually phoned and offered me jobs, quick interview at one place and one was mine. 

I didn't think that would happen, I can only think they must be a bit desperate. It'll put a bit of a dent in my career as a part time alcoholic layabout but I guess that can be on hold for the moment and if the job turns out to be rubbish nothing lost :lol: :lol:

So it's Inspector Bond now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What will you be inspecting? 

Congratulations btw


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bit's for Ferrari's



:lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Bit's for Ferrari's


Eurospares is in your neck of the woods, if I'm not mistaken. :wink2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Bit's for Ferrari's
> ...


Not them, they only sell cheap pattern parts that they buy in from the Far East and the like. Probably ok if you are running a fake kit car though :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Job Mr. Bond. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> So it's Inspector Bond now


So...Which watch are you buying with your first pay check? ummh........


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i go for an inspector on buses or trains.do they still have those?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Quality control inspector in a Smirnoff factory :wine:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations i suppose then.

A good reason to get that extra Smirnoff in then


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Mr Bond looking forward to your ferrari threads, but I,m staying retired. :to_become_senile:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Blimey, work, I remember that!

I did it until redundancy called a while back.

Actually I was thinking of sending off some CVs as well but I think I'd better take this as a lesson and go and lie down in a darkened room....

Well done!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jaslfc5 said:


> i go for an inspector on buses or trains.do they still have those?


It has to be :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


>


I knew somebody would come up with that :lol: :lol:

The jobs not really through choice, more to get Big M off my back  She said if I didn't get my [email protected] in gear she would stop my pocket money, in the same sentence there were the words "fat" "lazy" & "[email protected]" so I thought I'd better get my act together :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Just curious,But what is the way you expect this to work.Short of upping sticks and moving to Maranello,Standing at the end of a production line there in a white coat with a pair of calipers in hand ?.

I would have thought that parts are inspected after manufacture and before export.I'm wondering if the job will entail parts as spares from outside contractors,Brembo calipers as used by Ferrari for example.

Good Luck Commander !


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

littlealex said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> ...


They are an automotive parts manufacturer, so yes you are right the finished stuff is checked before it is shipped to whoever the end user is along the lines of your Brembo idea.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

you poor thing i worked for 10 years in an automotive parts manufacturing plant and im willing to open a book on you not lasting 3months.

and if youre qc ing parts then id go easy on the smirnoff because even though they are probably paying you peanuts because they take on any old wafes and strays to do it(no offence)but any problems come back from the customers and you will be suprised how much **** falls on you from great heights.hangovers will not be youre friend doing that stamping parts for a living.

bus conductor would have been a better option.

good luck mr bond i hope it works out for you.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> you poor thing i worked for 10 years in an automotive parts manufacturing plant and im willing to open a book on you not lasting 3months.
> 
> and if youre qc ing parts then id go easy on the smirnoff because even though they are probably paying you peanuts because they take on any old wafes and strays to do it(no offence)but any problems come back from the customers and you will be suprised how much **** falls on you from great heights.hangovers will not be youre friend doing that stamping parts for a living.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

I have never worked in that side of things before and I already had the feeling from the look around that I had last week that was how it was going to be. Although the money isn't as bad as I thought it would be it's not great but it's not my primary motivator these days. We'll see how it goes. To be fair I had been involved in QC with the Aerospace industry for a few years and it is much more traceable by far than anything I saw at this place. We had to keep all paperwork and documentation for every job in a physical file for 30 years and be audited more times than I can remember by all and sundry to maintain our approvals so my name is on a lot of bits of paper already.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This working malarky is beginning to interfere with my boozing already 

I don't start properly until Monday but at the interview they mentioned sometimes they were looking for people for extra shifts on the tools to cover for holidays and people not turning up. At the time not wanting to appear to negative I said yeah yeah no problem. They have just been on the phone. Another 12 hours tonight, the third since last week 

Clag iron in one end, press green for Go............... widgets out the other end, I can do that :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> im willing to open a book on you not lasting 3months.


Pay Up

Don't give up your day job to be a Bookie. I'm down to work the coming Sat,Sun,Mon,Tues & Wed 12hr day shifts and still managing to neck a couple of bottles of Smirnoff a week in my spare time.

:lol: :lol:


----------

